
Juul’s New Marketing Is Straight Out of Big Tobacco’s Playbook - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/06/juul-big-tobacco-marketing/592174/
======
reasonaway
this article is extremely weird. juul is doing exactly what you would expect
it to do if the product was completely safe. what is wrong with marketing your
own safe product?

the article refers to "mounting evidence of health complications", but there
is no high quality evidence showing that ecigarettes or non-tobaccco nicotine
products are unhealthy.

actively opposing safe and effective alternatives to cigarettes will lead to a
huge number of avoidable deaths. it's hard to see why so many journalists and
public health professionals are so invested in the failure of ecigs as a
product.

~~~
mimixco
Indeed. Juul hasn't made any health claims so the clickbait title that they
are copying big tobacco's playbook (when they are big tobacco now) is kind of
silly.

It was also odd to read Juul's statements that they are an "alternative" for
adult smokers but not intended as a cessation device. So they're for people
who want to smoke cigs _and_ Juul? That seems strange. They're trying to fit
themselves into a regulatory niche and not be seen as a quit device nor as
smoking. That's kind of impossible.

~~~
sucrose
> not intended as a cessation device.

> So they're for people who want to smoke cigs and Juul?

No, they want to wean smokers off cigarettes and have them continue using the
Juul instead. Not a cessation device for nicotine, but for tobacco.

